

First pictures of Mini-ITX Gigabyte H55 with USB 3.0 - kreci
http://www.minimotherboard.com/motherboard/mini-itx-gigabyte-h55-with-usb-3-0-first-pictures/

======
kreci
Great motherboard - would like to have it at home =D

